# telephoning from Cyprus



## dmacd (Mar 1, 2008)

Does anyone know a cheap way of keeping in touch by telephone from Cyprus
thanks


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

Mobil with a cyprus sim get a cheap uk one or a old unlocked pay as you go.


----------



## dmacd (Mar 1, 2008)

*mobiles*

Ok so do I get the sim when I am Cyprus & will any old phone do so long as it is unlocked.

thanks


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

Yes as long as its unlocked orange or vodaphone are best last year it was 15cyp for sim and land line in uk for 30min cost about 1cyp. not bad are you going on holis,? there are a alot of hot spots for lap top and internet cafe.


----------



## hellopaul (Apr 22, 2008)

Hi dmacd,

You'll find that MTN (formerly Areeba) is cheaper than Cytanet (the national telecoms provider). You can either do a pay-as-you-go or get a contract. Contract calls work out cheaper, and if you *don't* buy a phone from MTN when you sign up, there's no minimum contract period.

But don't forget to get your mobile from UK - they're VERY expensive over here!

Regards,
Paul


----------



## Tara Thomson (Apr 22, 2008)

I'd agree about the sim card, it seems the cheapest way to me. Tara


----------



## Chris & Andrea (Feb 15, 2008)

Hello ~ just technical question.Phones sold in the UK tend to be compatible to certain networks or that appears to be the way they are marketed. Are there certain phones compatible to the Cypriot networks does anyone know?
We're over next week so buying an additional SIM seems a good idea.
Chris


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

Hi Chris if you get a oange phone or voda phone new pay as you go .
or any old phone unlock on line free.Buy sim when you get there.
Have a nice time.weather seems hot for time of year.Hope the water cuts are not to bad for you seems hit and miss.Hotels ok.
Tricia


----------



## Chris & Andrea (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi Tricia,
Good to hear from you~ yes travelling over next Wednesday to see what progress the builders are making overat Polemi. We get the feeling that things are a little behind schedule although in view of the 'water situation' that may not be such a bad thing if we are to return later in the year than expected.
We'll be stopping just outside Paphos over to the East near to Aphrodites Rock. I'll report back on our return, although Andrea wants to stay! Well she said that this morning when it was pouring with rain! 'Grumpy' is very quiet at the moment, did he receive my recent e-mail & scanned picture?
Speak soon ~ kalinikta.
Chris


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

Chris he did not get any pics. He has been busy working,Trying to put togather a road show soon .(well thats what he tells me lol)
Well Andrea will be pleased to hear it was hottest day so far this year 37C
I would go and stay tomorrow.It will be harder to leave when house is built and furnished.Icryed almost the whole flight home not so bad now i have detached myself from the apartment.Look forward to finding the right place for us but things are hard all round not sure how it will work out but it will.
Safe trip.
Tricia.


----------



## SpeditionRapide (Sep 11, 2007)

Skype or Voipcheap. You'll need broadband.


----------



## S&MJP (May 1, 2008)

Have you considered Skype, it's not just cheap it's FREE. Just download onto your computer and follow the directions. It really is free to other Skype users in and around the world. And if you have a webcam you can see to whom you speak!.
Hope this helps, Michael.


----------



## Chris & Andrea (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi Michael,
Just got back from Cyprus sorting out developers, builders, furniture supplies and the bank to name a few ~ even managed a few days leisure activities as well! Certainly the week went too fast. Yes, thanks for your response, we do have Skype and certainly a good point. Kind Regards, Chris


----------

